# 걸으래? 걸래?



## actively

안녕하세요.
다음의 내용이 다른 웹사이트에서 안 나와서 그러는데요. 만약에 어떤 분이 저에게 걸으라고 명령하시고 제가 곧바로 또 다른 사람한테 이 명령에 대해서 언급한다면 "걸으래"라고 하는 게 문법적으로 맞나요? 아니면 중간에 연결해주는 -으- 를 빼서 "걸래"라고 하는 게 더 맞나요? 
그리고 이러한 "명령형"이나 "전달형"의 문장에 대한 법칙은 뭐라고 부르나요? (예: 살으라고/살라고???)


----------



## Multilate

I am slightly confused with which verb you meant to use.

If you wanted to say 'to walk(걷다)' by '걸으래', only 걸으래 is the correct one because the original form of this word has a 'ㄷ'받침, and this type of verbs transform into '-으래' form.

If you wanted to say 'to call(걸다)', 걸래 is correct, but I think Korean people say '걸으래' in this case too.


I am not sure if there is any name of these rules.


----------



## mink-shin

-으래 = 으라고 해 -> 걷- + -으래 = 걸으래
-래 = 라고 해 -> 걸어 + 래 = 걸어래.

으 생략이 아니라 아예 다른 표현임.


----------

